# Programm zur Video Aufnahme über Composite (TV-Karte) und LineIn (Soundkarte)



## Schaelle (16. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich über - auch über einen Terminplaner - den Composite Eingang meiner TV Karte (TerraTec Cinergy 400 TV) und den Sound Eingang dieser, oder meiner Soundkarte, Videos aufnehmen kann.

Es sollte wenn möglich Freeware/OpenSource sein.


Grüße,
Schaelle


----------

